# Water proof grease?



## Mark42 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, as you all may know, there is no such thing as water proof grease, regardless of what is printed on the label. 

And there are not many bearings that take grease on bikes anymore since everything is sealed bearings. But for the few open bearings on your bike, this may be of help: 

After 20+ years in the marine industry, I can tell you that bearings that get wet should be lubed with a marine grade grease. Lithium grease, and common "water proof" auto grease is not the same as marine grade water proof grease. 

- Marine grease can handle high pressure without galling even in the presence of water. 

- Marine grease will completely encapsulate the water molecules to form a paste (like cream cheese) that will still lubricate even though water leaked in. Other so called water proof grease will allow water to collect in large globs, that run through bearings causing scoring and galling. Marine grease is designed to buy you time to get back to port and make repairs BEFORE damage is done from water.

- Marine grease can take high pressure splash without washing off. 

- Marine grease is designed to work at lower temperatures that marine products run in (marine outboard motors run much cooler than a car motor).

So before you spend another dollar on fancy bicycle lubricants, buy a $7 dollar tube of genuine marine grease. Not from Walmart, but go to a marina and ask for Johnson/Evinrude "Tripple Guard Grease" in the tooth paste size tube. Will last a long time.

BTW, it stains.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

Isn't that what phil grease is?


----------



## 38superman (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks, I have been looking for an improvement over the white lithium grease I have been using. I will give it try for 7$.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

aBicycle said:


> Isn't that what phil grease is?


Yes, basically the Phil grease is "repackaged" marine grease at a higher price. I've used both Phil and have a tub of Marine ever since.


----------



## Bigking97 (Aug 31, 2012)

Good info just looking into that


----------



## Mekaneck (Sep 2, 2012)

HAve you tried RnR products?


----------



## skrnygphr (Oct 16, 2006)

Phil grease is a great product.


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

skrnygphr said:


> Phil grease is a great product.


Sure.

Many of the snake charmers are real good at putting fancy labels on industrial products in fancy wrapping 

Those labels seem a tad expensive to me though.......

Magura


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Thixogrease is one of the better water/corrosion resistant greases as well (at least per our lab).


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

patrick2cents said:


> Thixogrease is one of the better water/corrosion resistant greases as well (at least per our lab).


Where does one get such grease?


----------



## patrick2cents (Apr 30, 2010)

Well I'm actually having trouble finding a distributor. I know some of the agricultural machinery use it. I can get it from work (we use it in helicopter rotor heads). I'll let you know if I find a good place. Sorry to reccomend a hard to get product.


----------



## ALBM (Jan 16, 2012)

McMaster-Carr is your friend!

http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Bacon grease is delicious! Makes a hearty protein shake.


----------



## Brewtality (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a tub of NAPA boat trailer hub grease.
Tough, tenacious, gooey and sticky. There is nothing like it. It costs pennies compared to the bike industry lubricants. My little tub has lasted for years.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I use mobile one synthetic boat trailer hub grease 
also had great luck with it 

Sj


----------



## Joe-n-TX (Feb 25, 2011)

I use Yamalube Marine. It's a pretty blue color too!


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

dirt farmer said:


> Bacon grease is delicious! Makes a hearty protein shake.


Great chain lube too. I don't like it as wheel bearing/head set grease. YMMV


----------



## Colenso (Nov 15, 2011)

*Thixogrease*



patrick2cents said:


> Well I'm actually having trouble finding a distributor. I know some of the agricultural machinery use it. I can get it from work (we use it in helicopter rotor heads). I'll let you know if I find a good place. Sorry to reccomend a hard to get product.


Thanks for the heads up Patrick. I'm always on the lookout for a better grease. I went looking and found the following. It may help cyclists interested in getting hold of some *THIXOGREASE*, which is a registered trademark of Maryn International Ltd, a company in Calgary, Canada. I am not connected in any way with the bicycle or lubricant industries, with Maryn International Ltd, or with any of the following firms or mentioned websites.

Sorry, as a new poster, site policy won't let me post all the links which, therefore, I've had to strip from this message.

Because I can't include links, I've included somewhat lengthier extracts than I would have done. I hope they're not too lengthy.

1. "On Wednesday, July 17, 1991*, *a U.S. federal trademark registration was filed for *THIXOGREASE* by Maryn International Ltd, CALGARY T2C 2E3. The USPTO has given the THIXOGREASE trademark serial number of 74185986. The current federal status of this trademark filing is REGISTERED AND RENEWED." 
For more, see the trademarkia website

2. From a Calgary business listing:

Maryn International Ltd.

"A Canadian company involved in the research, development, manufacturing and marketing of speciality, high value, high performance lubricating products. Registration in the internationally recognized ISO 9000 quality standard demonstrates the commitment by the group to the supply of high quality products as a standard. The group maintains a high profile through activity in many technical associations and by participating in tribological conferences and presenting papers dealing with the science of friction, lubrication and wear. The inventory of primary products can be found on the internet world wide web site at the Maryn International Ltd website."
Contact details at Maryn International Ltd are then listed.

3. Maryn International Ltd - Bay 5, 4216 - 54 Avenue SE Calgary, AB T2C 2E3, Canada, Tel (403) 252-2239
Lubricant manufacturer, offering the Power Up, Marinus, Triumph, and _Maryn_ lines. See Maryn International Ltd website.

4. Look up THIXOGREASE on the triadlubrication.net website for some interesting information including performance comparisons with other greases, graphs and tables. This is from their opening paragraphs:

"THIXOGREASE, the new generation, multipurpose grease from Power Up, provides superior protection in the boundary lubrication regime. THIXOGREASE is ideal for applications where high loads, extreme pressure or high temperature cause serious metal to metal contact and wear. Superior water-wash-resistance and rust corrosion inhibition allow THIXOGREASE to excel in areas where conventional greases fail. THIXOGREASE is made of a unique base which offers minimal oil separation or hardening and demonstrates excellent compatibility with many traditional soap oil greases.

The primary benefit of THIXOGREASE is to reduce the friction caused by asperity (metal to metal) contact in the boundary lubrication regime. It is designed for grease filled applications where high temperature, extreme pressure, water and corrosion are common conditions.

_Additional Benefits of THIXOGREASE _


Thixogrease reduces ultrasonic wear noise which relates directly to lower component wear. 
The high dropping point (570˚F) and temperature pumpability of Thixogrease allow for a wide operating temperature range of 0˚F to 480˚F (-18˚C to 250˚C). 
Thixogrease is formulated with rust and corrosion inhibitors to withstand contamination and protect critical components.
Exceptional water wash resistance allows Thixogrease to work in marine, pulp and paper, and similar applications. 
Thixogrease has outstanding shear stability, minimizing relubrication requirements. 
Thixogrease is ideal for use in centralized lubricating systems due to its excellent pumpability. 
 This new product from Power Up Lubricants is formulated entirely of a Thixotropic complex and unlike conventional grease, offers virtually no chance of oil separation or hardening."

5. The smallest package of THIXOGREASE seems to be a 440g tube, which can be bought online for $14.78 USD plus the cost of shipping ($7.95 USD for US) from an online supplier called "Poweruplube" (poweruplube.com) in Coleman, WI 54112


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

This is what I use on pretty much everything the comes in my garage that needs grease... hubs, headsets, ball joints, etc.

Royal Purple 01312 NLGI No. 2 High Performance Multi-Purpose Synthetic Ultra Performance Grease - 14.5 oz. : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------



## Colenso (Nov 15, 2011)

*Royal Purple looks interesting*

Thanks very much for that Dwayne. It looks interesting. The grease gets great reviews on Amazon I see.


----------

